# Stonehenge wildcamping



## thejoys (Aug 12, 2009)

hi people, 

must thank this site for directing us to the wild site at stonehenge,


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2009)

Good on you for tidying up and even enlisting others to help. What a world we`d live in if everyone were like you. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 12, 2009)

We stayed in that lane four or five years ago and were treated to a fantastic display at night. The Henge was lit up by a TV crew, smoke billowing and a few hundred people with flaming torches paraded around the Henge for about an hour. I told my wife this was just another night on Salisbury Plain  I never did find out if it was a TV commercial or a programme.

Rubbish - we noticed in the UK (and elsewhere) that if there are bins, people use them, no bins and it just seems to get dumped. Seems to vary from Council area, some had lots of bins others none at all - from memory Hampshire and Wiltshire were afflicted with rubbish dumped in the laybys.


----------



## urbtaf (Aug 12, 2009)

On the same subject. A few years ago I was working on the Taxis, parked up on one of the main roads out of town I saw a group of 6 lads and 2 lasses tip over every  bin on the road making a right mess, didnt say anything, as big as I am Im not going to take 2 lasses on (they scare me when fighting).
Anyway I was having 30mins break when 4 lads came staggering out of town well pissed but they were picking up all the rubbish and putting it back in the bins, then putting the bins back against the walls (as best they could).
Suddenly the riot van turned up and jumped on the lads!! time to be counted, I pulled up and told the police what had happened and if they wanted the bad guys then drive a mile down the road and they would find them. They told me to fxxk off and mind my own business.
I fxxked off, you dont argue with south yorkshire police. What you do is go next morning to see the local big wig who lives on that road and most likely had to put his own rubbish back in his bin and tell him the story.
It appears that 4 lads were held in the cells overnight, charged with being drunk and disorderly, then the charges were dropped in the morning and they were given a lift home.
I felt very smug about that and justified I think.


----------



## Tco (Sep 2, 2009)

thejoys said:


> hi people,
> 
> must thank this site for directing us to the wild site at stonehenge, parked up the lane facing down to the stones, amazing spot, spent 2 nights,



Many years ago, I stopped off at Stonehenge for a few minutes (I was supposed to be working)  If the lane referred to is the one I think it is, It was crammed with "New age travellers" the whole lane was full of vehicles,(many of whom looked as they hadn't moved for months, kids, dogs, rubbish, camp fires in the middle of the road, etc. I felt saddened that such a historic site was defaced by such a mob. Indeed it looked as though most of the vehicles would be incapable of moving at all, but I suppose that was part of their strategy at the time. If you can't move the vehicle, you can't move on can you? 

I wonder from your description if the situation has changed much.

Tco


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 2, 2009)

I always use Stonehenge as a resting point when I drive from Cornwall to Dover. This lane, mostly dirt track runs along the edge of the Henge, from the parking area to the A303. Best to park up at the parking area end, the other side is full of massive portholes. Regards rubbish,it wasn't too bad 10 days ago on my way back from Dover. If they had trash cans along the path, I am sure folks will make use if them. I have overnighted there a couple of times and felt quite safe. The 2 burnt patches where someone made a fire for heating water or cooking, has been there for as long as I can remember. On a good day, the sunsets are quite amazing.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Sep 19, 2009)

A quiet word of warning - if you are low-slung or have a long overhang, be very very careful. All too easy to ground the van down this lane.

TC


----------



## Norris (Nov 15, 2009)

If you drive away from Stonehenge on the main road and go up to the big roundabout and take the first left, about a hundred yards along the road there is a lane on the left which leads to a place called Woodhenge. This is as old as Stonehenge but is more accurately re-constructed, it is not as impressive, being wooden posts sunk into the ground, but still very interesting and you can overnight there too.


----------



## grenlynn (Nov 16, 2009)

*stonehenge sounds good.*

might give it a look on our way home from cornwall.


----------

